# Como ter o Gentoo todo (ou quase) em pt_BR ?

## pinho

Pessoal,

Instalei o Gentoo 1.4 recentemente e estou gostando muito da distribuicao. Eu li varios documentos do site do Gentoo mas ainda nao consegui tornar todo o meu sistema em pt_BR.

Ja acrescentei a seguinte  linha em /etc/make.conf

LINGUAS="pt_BR"

O teclado no X eu ja configurei mas ainda nao posso reinicia-lo porque estou compilando umas coisas  :Smile: 

Mas ainda nao sei onde e quais variaveis de ambiente devo setar para ter o sistema " abrasileirado"  o maximo possivel.

Nao sou nenhum novato em linux, mas ainda estou estranhando um pouco as diferencas do Gentoo.

Obrigado,

Manoel Pinho

----------

## AllissonAzevedo

Coloca a seguinte linha no final do /etc/profile

export LANG=pt_BR.ISO8859-1

----------

## humpback

 *pinho wrote:*   

> Ja acrescentei a seguinte  linha em /etc/make.conf
> 
> LINGUAS="pt_BR"
> 
> 

 

Onde viu que devia fazer isto?

----------

## pinho

 *humpback wrote:*   

>  *pinho wrote:*   Ja acrescentei a seguinte  linha em /etc/make.conf
> 
> LINGUAS="pt_BR"
> 
>  
> ...

 

Aqui

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/desktop.xml

Eu usei isso para que o kde-i18n para pt_BR e outros pacotes fossem compilados.

----------

## humpback

Haaa isso é uma flag apenas para o kde-i18n

----------

## fernandotcl

 *pinho wrote:*   

> Pessoal,
> 
> Instalei o Gentoo 1.4 recentemente e estou gostando muito da distribuicao. Eu li varios documentos do site do Gentoo mas ainda nao consegui tornar todo o meu sistema em pt_BR.
> 
> Ja acrescentei a seguinte  linha em /etc/make.conf
> ...

 

Acho que basta criar o arquivo "/etc/env.d/02locale" e adicionar:

```
LESS_CHARSET="iso8859"

LANG="pt_BR"

LC_ALL="pt_BR"
```

Me parece ser a maneira que o Gentoo recomenda para setar variáveis.Last edited by fernandotcl on Tue Jan 27, 2004 3:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## domus-br

 *pinho wrote:*   

> Pessoal,
> 
> Instalei o Gentoo 1.4 recentemente e estou gostando muito da distribuicao. Eu li varios documentos do site do Gentoo mas ainda nao consegui tornar todo o meu sistema em pt_BR.
> 
> Ja acrescentei a seguinte  linha em /etc/make.conf
> ...

 

inclua esses 2 exports no seu /etc/profile

 *Quote:*   

> export LC_ALL=pt_BR
> 
> export LANG=pt_BR

 

vale lembrar que isso exporta a variavel pt_BR de acordo com glibc-i18n ou seja boa parte ou mais da metade do seu linux vai estar quase todo em pt_BR, a dica vale pra qualquer distro

----------

## fernandotcl

 *domus-br wrote:*   

> inclua esses 2 exports no seu /etc/profile
> 
>  *Quote:*   export LC_ALL=pt_BR
> 
> export LANG=pt_BR 
> ...

 

Isso é a mesma coisa que colocar em um arquivo em "/etc/env.d/", não é? Segundo a documentação do Gentoo, é assim o modo oficial. É assim que se ativa, por exemplo, FSAA e filtragem anisotrópica.

Eu aconselho o uso do diretório "/etc/env.d/", mesmo porque é uma forma de deixar as variáveis mais organizadas. Dessa maneira, é possível até controlar a ordem que as variáveis serão carregadas.

----------

## domus-br

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

>  *domus-br wrote:*   inclua esses 2 exports no seu /etc/profile
> 
>  *Quote:*   export LC_ALL=pt_BR
> 
> export LANG=pt_BR 
> ...

 

acredito que seja a mesma coisa, mas a forma como deixo os linux em pt_BR eu pessoalmente prefiro o /etc/profile

mas o fato que essa dica funciona em todas distros que uso ou ja usei, eu postei tb uma alternativa universal que funciona em qualquer distro, tanta que é valida inclusive para gentoo, pois o meu funciona desta forma

----------

## fernandotcl

 *domus-br wrote:*   

>  *fernandotcl wrote:*    *domus-br wrote:*   inclua esses 2 exports no seu /etc/profile
> 
>  *Quote:*   export LC_ALL=pt_BR
> 
> export LANG=pt_BR 
> ...

 

Pensando por esse lado você tem razão, é uma opção universal. Mas espero que as outras distros adotem o método Gentoo, é bem melhor.

----------

## domus-br

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

>  *domus-br wrote:*    *fernandotcl wrote:*    *domus-br wrote:*   inclua esses 2 exports no seu /etc/profile
> 
>  *Quote:*   export LC_ALL=pt_BR
> 
> export LANG=pt_BR 
> ...

 

pude perceber como os /etc/env.d/*  sao organizados, seriam basicamente os exports presentes em outras distros dentro do /etc/profile

se vc comparar a quantidade de linhas de um /etc/profile do slack com do gentoo, pode constatar quanto o script do gentoo é bem elaborado, pois a quantidade de linhas do gentoo nao chega na metada presente do slack

obs.:  nao quero criticar a forma que o slack trabalha, afinal as distribuiçoes comuns a maioria fazem do mesmo metodo, so quis apenas mostrar que o gentoo soube prezar mais pela organizaçao como fernando disse

t+

----------

## dioo

hmmm... fiquei enteressado em passar meu gentoo para português (brasileiro). lendo os posts aqui, adicionei os exports (abaixo) para o meu /etc/profile

export LC_ALL=pt_BR

export LANG=pt_BR

pois me pareceu uma saída universal... ok. e agora? preciso de algum comando "mágico" que faça tudo passar para português?

ou tem um jeito mais fácil além desse? hehehe! fiquei curioso!

----------

## domus-br

 *dioo wrote:*   

> hmmm... fiquei enteressado em passar meu gentoo para português (brasileiro). lendo os posts aqui, adicionei os exports (abaixo) para o meu /etc/profile
> 
> export LC_ALL=pt_BR
> 
> export LANG=pt_BR
> ...

 

nao existe comando magico, a variavel que eu passei exporta o locale=pt_BR  de acordo com o glibc, teste ai

digita 

"locale"  ou simplesmente abra o gnome, ou ate mesmo um simples comando como "df -h"   :Smile: 

----------

## nafre

eu adicinionei as linhas no /etc/profile, funcionou perfeitamente!

vlw pela dica.

vou postar ela em www.gentoobr.org

----------

## Enderson

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Acho que basta criar o arquivo "/etc/env.d/02locale" e adicionar:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Eu usei assim:

```

LESS_CHARSET=iso8859

LANG=pt_BR

LC_ALL=pt_BR

```

e depois lembrar-se de executar

# env-update && source /etc/profile

----------

## fernandotcl

 *emaia wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Acho que basta criar o arquivo "/etc/env.d/02locale" e adicionar:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Você tem razão, foi um "typo", vou corrigir lá em cima. Obrigado.

----------

## dioo

Aeee! Valew pela dica. Funcionou direitinho por aqui =)

----------

## nafre

vou testar aqui tambem mais estas variaveis vai mudar apenas as mensagens da bash e o que mais  :Question:   :Question:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## fernandotcl

 *nafre wrote:*   

> vou testar aqui tambem mais estas variaveis vai mudar apenas as mensagens da bash e o que mais   

 

LESS_CHARSET muda o charset à ser usado.

LC_ALL muda tudo que usa glibc. Muda convenções do tipo: formato de hora, formato de moeda, etc.

LANG=pt_BR eu acho que muda o bash  :Question: 

----------

## AngusYoung

 *nafre wrote:*   

> vou testar aqui tambem mais estas variaveis vai mudar apenas as mensagens da bash e o que mais   

 

Só as do Bash ... outros aplicativos devem ser configurados de outras maneiras: 

KDE eu *acho* que tem um ebuild que traz a tradução para pt_BR)

Mozilla/MozillaFirebird: tem os arquivos de instalação bem como as instruções em http://www.mozilla.org.br/.

Gnome: permite que você selecione o idioma a partir do gdm.

OpenOffice: não sei. Mas o dicionário pt_BR você pode encontrar aqui.

Esses são os que eu sei que tem configurações para o PT-BR ...

----------

## fernandotcl

 *AngusYoung wrote:*   

> KDE eu *acho* que tem um ebuild que traz a tradução para pt_BR

 

Se eu não me engano, vi num fórum que para alterar a linguagem do KDE deve se alterar a variável LINGUA  :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

[EDIT]   :Very Happy:  descobri em que fórum eu vi isso  :Very Happy:  [/EDIT]

----------

## domus-br

 *AngusYoung wrote:*   

> Gnome: permite que você selecione o idioma a partir do gdm.
> 
> 

 

se o locale ja estiver setado como pt-BR nem chega ser necessario   :Smile: 

----------

## Enderson

O Gnome já pega do locale como foi dito pelo domus.

E onde eu configuro o teclado br-abnt2 no para o modo texto?

No X tudo bem, mas pra console não consgui.

----------

## nafre

no meu X a tecla que era pra ser o } e ou ] esta trocada pelo | e ou \.

alguma sugestao:?: :Question: 

----------

## domus-br

 *emaia wrote:*   

> O Gnome já pega do locale como foi dito pelo domus.
> 
> E onde eu configuro o teclado br-abnt2 no para o modo texto?
> 
> No X tudo bem, mas pra console não consgui.

 

/etc/rc.conf

 *Quote:*   

> KEYMAP=br-abnt2

 

fazendo isso o proprio X ja pega a configuraçao do modo texto   :Smile: 

----------

## domus-br

 *nafre wrote:*   

> no meu X a tecla que era pra ser o } e ou ] esta trocada pelo | e ou \.
> 
> alguma sugestao:?:

 

seu teclado é US internacional ou ABNT2?

----------

## AngusYoung

 *domus-br wrote:*   

>  *AngusYoung wrote:*   Gnome: permite que você selecione o idioma a partir do gdm.
> 
>  
> 
> se o locale ja estiver setado como pt-BR nem chega ser necessario  

 

Tem certeza? Eu sempre precisei configurar o Gnome para pt_BR a partir do GDM. 

 *emaia wrote:*   

> 
> 
> O Gnome já pega do locale como foi dito pelo domus.
> 
> E onde eu configuro o teclado br-abnt2 no para o modo texto?
> ...

 

Isso você configura no arquivo /etc/rc.conf, dentro da seção KEYMAP. A minha está assim: 

```
KEYMAP="br-abnt2"
```

Não esqueça de configurar, também, o CONSOLEFONT. No meu caso:

```
CONSOLEFONT="lat1-14"
```

 *nafre wrote:*   

> no meu X a tecla que era pra ser o } e ou ] esta trocada pelo | e ou \.
> 
> alguma sugestao:?:

 

Se apenas essas duas teclas estiverem trocadas, você pode usar o xev para descobrir o keycode delas e depois remapea-las usando o xmodmap. Se mais teclas estiverem erradas, aí o jeito é reconfigurar o seu X.

----------

## domus-br

 *AngusYoung wrote:*   

> Tem certeza? Eu sempre precisei configurar o Gnome para pt_BR a partir do GDM. 

 

sim, inclusive o GDM ja me recepciona dando boas vindas em pt_BR

----------

## AngusYoung

 *domus-br wrote:*   

>  *AngusYoung wrote:*   Tem certeza? Eu sempre precisei configurar o Gnome para pt_BR a partir do GDM.  
> 
> sim, inclusive o GDM ja me recepciona dando boas vindas em pt_BR

 

Show! Não costumo usar DEs/WMs em pt_BR, mas preciso mostrar isso para os meus amigos!

----------

## nafre

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Se apenas essas duas teclas estiverem trocadas, você pode usar o xev para descobrir o keycode delas e depois remapea-las usando o xmodmap. Se mais teclas estiverem erradas, aí o jeito é reconfigurar o seu X.

 

Apenas estas duas teclas nao estão funcionando. Mais o que acontece é que eu não sei usar esse xev nem o xmodmap.

Tem como dá uma ajuda básica ae!

VLw!  :Question:   :Exclamation:   :Smile: 

----------

## fernandotcl

man xev && man modmap  :Very Happy: 

Brincadeira... Abre um terminal e digita xev. Aperta a tecla que não tá funcionando. Vai aparecer um keycode, anóte-o. Faça o mesmo com a outra. Depois vc digita:

```
xmodmap -e keycode <keycode> = "("
```

E a mesma coisa com a outra.

[EDIT] Tem um geito de fazer um script com os comandos para serem executados simplesmente jogando o arquivo como argunmento, mas não sei direito, tem que ler o man...

Como são só duas teclas, coloca os comandos no ~/.xinitrc, é mais prático. [/EDIT]

----------

## dmvianna

Oi. Eu tenho o X configurado para o teclado "us-acentos", e todos funcionam, menos o cedilha. Supostamente o cedilha seria '+c, mas o resultado é ć.  :Confused: 

Alguém tem alguma idéia?

----------

## felmasper

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

>  *nafre wrote:*   vou testar aqui tambem mais estas variaveis vai mudar apenas as mensagens da bash e o que mais    
> 
> LESS_CHARSET muda o charset à ser usado.
> 
> LC_ALL muda tudo que usa glibc. Muda convenções do tipo: formato de hora, formato de moeda, etc.
> ...

 

Na verdade, não tem sublinhado: é LESSCHARSET. Além disso essa variável só se refere ao programa LESS.

Digite 'locale' para ver as variáveis i18n. Para saber dos detalhes de cada uma, man locale. Para continuar o assunto, Importa que delas se distinguem LANG e LC_ALL.

* LANG define um padrão para as variáveis que não têm valor.

* LC_ALL ajusta todas as variáveis de uma vez só (sobreescrevendo-as todas).

Portanto:

LANG=en_US.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE=pt_BR.UTF-8

Vai ajustar a variável LC_CTYPE para pt_BR.UTF-8 e todas as outras para en_US.UTF-8. BTW, com esse ajuste a biblioteca GTK (programas GTK incluindo mozilla) vai gerar cê cedilha em vez de cê acentuado. V. https://www.redhat.com/archives/fedora-list/2003-December/msg00145.html

Quanto a essas variáveis alterarem apenas o bash, não é verdade. Elas alteram todos os programas que usam a glibc (e qual programa que não usa?  :Smile: . Algumas bibliotecas como a GTK e a Qt podem ter esquemas mais elaborados para ajustar o locale. Por exemplo, parece que o KDE tem uma variável KDE_LANG. Mas que eu saiba essas variáveis vão ajustar o locale de todos os programas.

Neste tópico, mais pra cima, comentaram do Gentoo Way of Life de usar o /etc/env.d e o env-update. Pra mim valeu porque eu não sabia que se devia usar o arquivo 02locale. Talvez isso seja mera convenção, mas se há uma convenção, que seja adotada! Até o momento achava que devia usar o 00basic mesmo. Depois de ajustar as variáveis roda-se env-update (não confundir com etc-update). Aliás, que eu saiba, env-update gera o arquivo /etc/profile, portanto não é nada bom editá-lo manualmente, pois será sobrescrito na próxima execução de env-update. Lembrar que se deve reentrar no sistema (efetuar logout e login) para fazer valer as alterações. "source /etc/profile" vai fazer valer as alterações apenas para o shell onde o comando for executado.

Outra coisa. Alguém me confirme, mas acho que os gerenciadores de login KDM e GDM só lêem o /etc/profile depois de um certo momento da inicialização (ao contrário de um login no console, onde é o primeiro arquivo lido/executado). Isso significa que alguns programas (como os iniciados pelo .xinitrc, por exemplo) podem iniciar sem as variáveis i18n terem sido ajustadas ainda. Por exemplo, eu uso GDM e KDE; embora eu tenha as variáveis no /etc/profile, o meu KDE não fica ciente delas, pois o GDM não lê /etc/profile no início da sessão. Além disso, ambos têm esquemas próprios para definir a linguagem, que são os menus para escolha da língua.

Também o KDE e Gnome têm configurações próprias nos seus respectivos painéis de controle. Quanta coisa hein?  :Smile: 

----------

## fabiano_almeida

pessoal eu aconselho que este topico se torne fixo,ele e de grande ajuda para aqueles naum tao esperientes com o gentoo e o linux como eu,ou pelo menos um topico que centralize todas as ideias.

----------

## gesiel

Eu tenho um pequeno problema (na verdade mais de um):

configuração:

Estava eu todo satisfeito com minha instalação 2004.0, só que ainda tinha o Windows na máquina. Resolvi reparticionar, formatar e colocar o /home separado. Ficou assim:

/dev/hda1 /boot

/dev/hda2 swap

/dev/hda3 /

/dev/hda4 /home

Legal, queimei o CD Minimal 2005.0 e fiz a instalação baixando da WEB. "Antes" de compilar o system, configurei no /etc/env.d/02locale:

LESS_CHARSET="iso8859"

LANG="pt_BR"

LC_ALL="pt_BR"

e como já era de costume, no /etc/profile:

LESS_CHARSET='iso8859'

LANG='pt_BR'

LC_ALL='pt_BR'

No make.conf:

LINGUAS="pt_BR"

Fiz chroot, env-update e source /etc/profile e o nano ficou em português. Legal!

Compilei o system. Para minha surpresa, tudo no bash ficou em inglês.

Para fazer um teste, alterei as cores do export do PS1 no /etc/profile

fiz source /etc/profile e as cores passaram a refletir no prompt. Bastou eu rebootar e as cores não eram aquelas que eu tinha setadas no PS1.

Depois de muitos testes, fui obrigado a colocar o .bashrc no /root pq nem o /etc/profile fazia efeito nem o /roo/.profile era lido.

Pois bem, o .bashrc resolvel parte do problema (o PS1), mas o idoma dos programas continuou em inglês.

Outro problema é que fir emerge do KDE (USE="-kdetoys -kdeedu" emerge kde) e simplesmente alguns aplicativos deixaram de ser instalados, por exemplo o KMix (multimídia) pq na árvore do portage só tem a versão 3.4 [masked]. 

Tb não consegui instalar o k3b. Na instalação o tempo todo aparece uma mensagem (warning) do"perl" de uma biblioteca "C" e dos locales :

LANGUAGE=(unset)

LANG="pt_BR"

LC_ALL="pt_BR"

locales não reconhecidos.

Fui lá o /etc/profile e no /etc/env.d/02locale e coloquei a bendita LANGUAGE="pt_BR". Agora aparece a mesma mensagem do perl para a biblioteca "C" e:

LANGUAGE="pt_BR"

LANG="pt_BR"

LC_ALL="pt_BR"

locales não reconhecidos.

minha configuração é:

Pentium4 1.8

512 MB RAM

HD 7200 80 GB

DVDRW

CDROM

Conexão banda larga com dhcp de roteador local

Um pequeno detalhe: tenho mais duas máquinas identicas e depois que fiz a atualização do portage para 2005.0, nas duas tb as mensagens dos programas do bash que eram em português passaram a ser em inglês.

alguém poderia dar uma idéia de como resolver pelo menos um dos problemas?

----------

## Kobal

export LC_ALL=pt_BR

export LANG=pt_BR

----------

## gesiel

eu usei desta forma:

export LANG LC_ALL LESS_CHARSET LANGUAGE

tem o mesmo efeito?

----------

## gesiel

olha o reflexo disso: não consigo instalar o k3b. Logo no prieiro pacote ele dá este erro:

 * Applying mjpegtools-1.6.2-gcc34.patch ...                                              [ ok ]

 * Applying mjpegtools-1.6.2-libquicktime094.patch ...                                 [ ok ]

perl: warning: Setting locale failed.

perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:

        LANGUAGE = "pt_BR",

        LC_ALL = "pt_BR",

        LANG = "pt_BR"

    are supported and installed on your system.

perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").

perl: warning: Setting locale failed.

perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:

        LANGUAGE = "pt_BR",

        LC_ALL = "pt_BR",

        LANG = "pt_BR"

    are supported and installed on your system.

perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").

e repete várias vezes até abortar a instalação. Ao usar o comando locale aparece:

locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory

LANG=pt_BR.ISO-8859-1

LC_CTYPE="pt_BR"

LC_NUMERIC="pt_BR"

LC_TIME="pt_BR"

LC_COLLATE="pt_BR"

LC_MONETARY="pt_BR"

LC_MESSAGES="pt_BR"

LC_PAPER="pt_BR"

LC_NAME="pt_BR"

LC_ADDRESS="pt_BR"

LC_TELEPHONE="pt_BR"

LC_MEASUREMENT="pt_BR"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="pt_BR"

LC_ALL=pt_BR

e ao usar o comando locale -a aparece:

locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_COLLATE to default locale: No such file or directory

C

POSIX

pt_BR.iso88591

pt_BR.utf8

Nas instalações anteriores isto não ocorria, inclusive tenho este problema em duas máquinas e na terceira está tudo normal, ou seja, as mensagens do bash, do nano, etc. em português.

Help me please!

UPDATE:

como não estava conseguindo instalar vários aplicativos por causa deste erro, reinstalei do zero (formatei e tudo). Não funcionou! O problema voltou a aparecer. 

Vou iniciar um tópico com o título mais específico.

UPDATE:

sollucionado no tópico:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-328280-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html

----------

